# Huge Bug Infestation



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

try some Ivory Soap laundry detergent dissolved in water and sprayed on with a misting bottle. on larger area, perhaps a hose shampooing attachment and the same Ivory soap?

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

however, after we looked a bit closer, those look like aphids. Ladybugs love 'em.... you may be able to get some at a nursery?

DM


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Neem is all natural, and effective on many, many pests. Google it.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Drive to the next state. Buy pesticide. Drive home, wait til the cover of darkness, spray pesticide.

Good luck getting rid of these bastards without it.


----------



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

Live in Ontario,Canada....Bylaw is for all of Ontario.......trust me i would if i could


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I bet the frogs sell bug poison - how far to KeyBeck?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Soapy spray may work - at least help
I used water spray & some insectide


----------



## MALCO.New.York (May 29, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> try some Ivory Soap laundry detergent dissolved in water and sprayed on with a misting bottle. on larger area, perhaps a hose shampooing attachment and the same Ivory soap?
> 
> DM





Scuba_Dave said:


> Soapy spray may work - at least help
> I used water spray & some insectide



And a bit of cooking oil.


Smother the Bastids!!!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I had some bugs like these on my Black Eyed Susan's a couple years ago. If you touch them, they squish really easily. It'll look like there's blood on your fingers. 

I went to Flowerland and bought an expensive 'safe' insecticide. After applying it 3 times, the bugs were still there killing my plants. Part of the problem was that there was no way to get the spray all the way around every stem and under every leaf.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

*Hey Leah Frances from Easton Maryland...*

Us "frogs" from "KeyBeck" (sic) have a stricter ban on pesticides than our neighbours to the west (Ontario) where the OP lives, in fact in place now for 2 years. For example we can't get 2,4D anymore here and have to drive to the US to find it.

I particularly don't like your choice of words. Calling French-Canadians "frogs" is close enough, in your language, to us calling you "Yanks" - or using racial or ethnic epithets on members of other peoples you have in your country. It is not acceptable in forums such as this one, so stop.:furious:

Remember that the French were a founding people of North America long before your country was ever founded and have very close ties with one of the countries, France, considered to be unrivalled in their history and culture and influence on civilisation. Most of us who live in Quebec are bilingual.

You have embarassed yourself; in one fell swoop you have shown your ignorance, destroyed whatever reputation you might have had and put into doubt your future credibility. Congratulations.
:jester:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (May 29, 2009)

ccarlisle said:


> Us "frogs" from "KeyBeck" (sic) have a stricter ban on pesticides than our *neighbours* to the west (Ontario) where the OP lives, in fact in place now for 2 years. For example we can't get 2,4D anymore here and have to drive to the US to find it.
> 
> I particularly don't like your choice of words. Calling French-Canadians "frogs" is close enough, in your language, to us calling you "Yanks" - or using racial or ethnic epithets on members of other peoples you have in your country. It is not acceptable in forums such as this one, so stop.:furious:
> 
> ...



Oh Boy!!! This is gonna be Great!!!


Can you count, on one hand, the number of spelling errors you have committed? "Pot and Kettle" Syndrome here!?!?!?!?

If the tag does not fit, it should not offend! Call me anything but "short", and I am NOT offended. 



I am Irish/Italian. That makes me a McGuinea. And Proud of it!

I am an American. That makes me a Yank. And Proud of it.

I am short. Call me short and it PROBABLY will offend me. Why?? Because the TRUTH often hurts.

So if you are a Frog and are offended, there must be something Truthfully sad concerning this name!!!!




POST SCRIPT: "Frogs" are NOT from Canada. The are from France. 

French Canadians/Canadiens DO NOT qualify as "Frogs"!!!

I will let you slide on "Neighbours/ors" and Civilisation/lization spelling because of the British influence on your, albeit the CORRECT, English Tongue!!!!


POST POST SCRIPT: I venture to bargain that the "Frog" poster was just being silly and meant no harm!


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

frog, frog, frog, frog, frog, frog, frog, frog, frog, frog, frog....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i wouldn't say this is gonna be great, malco. more like ridiculous..... 
ignorance and disrespect for another culture, land, or religion, etc. is the main reason for most of the problems the world faces today. 
we need to treat this forum as a friendly, helpful place for ANYone to come to for help and not feel insulted.
this is DIYchatroom.com, people, not a kindergarten playground. grow up.... 
DM


----------



## MALCO.New.York (May 29, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Ignorance and disrespect for another culture, land, or religion, etc. is the main reason for most of the problems the world faces today.


What are you talking about. The problems in the World today are a from The Desire for Money, Control and Power (these factors cover the Religious strife as well.

Treehuggers and Ultra Liberals are the ones who THINK that the World is a mess because of Emotional Disrespect and Ignorance.


Y'all need to stop taking your emotions so GD seriously. 

Children are emotional. Adults are rational.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Children are emotional. Adults are rational.


*sigh* if only that were true.... 
say, i wonder if the soap spray is working?

DM


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone on the forum who bothers to read my many lengthy, irrelevant, and irreverent posts (thanks, BTW) knows that I was committing only my customary sin: trying to be funny, and failing woefully.

Frog is offensive, and probably inaccurate, slang for a French-Canadian, sorry about that. KeyBeck was meant to be a phonetic representation of the proper pronunciation of the name of the Province.

I sincerely apologize to all the Canucks that I was completely unfunny (My CANADIAN HUSBAND assures me that Canuck is a term of endearment rather than offensive slang). 

CCarlisle "You have embarassed yourself" 
Yup, and it won't be the first time. 
"in one fell swoop you have shown your ignorance, destroyed whatever reputation you might have had and put into doubt your future credibility." 
I guess the forum will be the judge of that. Can we do a poll? 
*Has Leah Frances displayed her ignorance, destroyed whatever reputation she might have had and put into doubt her future credibility?*

Congratulations. Thanks, I try.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Oh Boy!!! This is gonna be Great!!!
> 
> 
> Can you count, on one hand, the number of spelling errors you have committed? "Pot and Kettle" Syndrome here!?!?!?!?
> ...


I do have to agree with you that the poster meant no harm when she used the word "Frog". However, it is a racial epithet no matter how you "spin" it.

I am sure you don't condone the use of such "words or phrases", but I have to admit I was more offended by your post than by the one that sent us on this tangent. And I am not even French Canadian.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

but.... what does all this have to do with aphids? do they insult each other too? 
seems to me they work together towards a common goal....eating your garden!... any other suggestions on how to get rid of them?

DM


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, now back to the topic of these bugs. 

Can it hurt anything to spray these plants with the soap and water? If not, it is worth a try.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

When I bought that pesticide, the sales associate who sold it to me also said it sometimes helps to spray them with the hose. Put the sprayer on a setting that will knock them off the plant, but not damage the plant itself. 

It wouldn't work on small plants, but it may help on the bushes and Maple trees you're having trouble with Zoolou.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

not Ivory, nope. good stuff. i used it (dishsoap diluted) to kill off ACTUAL spider mites, (much smaller than aphids) on the wife's house plants. worked fine, but you do have to spray up under the leaves. 
i like the idea of the added cooking oil too. makes sense to me..... might help, most likely wouldn't hurt anything....

DM


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

:whistling2: Will Rana Pipiens eat aphids?


----------



## zoolou (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input... it looks like the majority of them are on the trees more so than the plants....Anyone ever try the thing called Bug Blaster from Lee Valley???? its a hose attachment thats sprays 360 degrees to remove the aphids off the stems and leaves....... and as for the "frog" comments....Im not sure if the aphids are French or Bilingual ...but i'll make sure to ask them before i start to spray them


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

zoolou said:


> and as for the "frog" comments....Im not sure if the aphids are French or Bilingual ...but i'll make sure to ask them before i start to spray them


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> not Ivory, nope. good stuff. i used it (dishsoap diluted) to kill off ACTUAL spider mites, (much smaller than aphids) on the wife's house plants. worked fine, but you do have to spray up under the leaves.
> i like the idea of the added cooking oil too. makes sense to me..... might help, most likely wouldn't hurt anything....
> 
> DM


We have an infestation of aphids or fruit flies or something in our office. We will give this a try to see if it works on them.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> :whistling2: Will Rana Pipiens eat aphids?


is that another frog joke? seriously though, yes they would, it's just getting enough of them in your yard for that large of an infestation.... a million bugs vs. 10,000 frogs.... hmmmmm...decisions, decisions....lol

ladybugs still love 'em! soap as many as you can to kill 'em off, and add lots of ladybugs and preying mantis.
http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/C001/m001epaphidne.html
has other natural predators listed, including a fungus!

DM


----------



## MALCO.New.York (May 29, 2009)

drtbk4ever said:


> I do have to agree with you that the poster meant no harm when she used the word "Frog". However, it is a racial epithet no matter how you "spin" it.
> 
> I am sure you don't condone the use of such "words or phrases", but I have to admit I was more offended by your post than by the one that sent us on this tangent. And I am not even French Canadian.



Had typed and posted an entire page of retort, but the truth of the matter is that it just is not that important. So I deleted it!!

I will allow you the strife of the Pantywad!!!

Have at it!


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like we're gonna hafta get Nathan to put a basement in this place.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Kap said:


> Looks like we're gonna hafta get Nathan to put a basement in this place.


Are you sure we are not already in it? :huh:


----------



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

Deep breath now...hold it...and out.

We're dealing with a green and a red aphid problem now, and the best solution from the 'net seems to be to just spray them off with water: lady bugs eventually fly away, and the pesticides don't work or kill the beneficial ones. 
Those look like mites though. Try a google search.


----------



## Roberta-mos (May 15, 2009)

take your eco-sense bottle and reuse it. For each quart of water add 1 tablespoon of liquid soap, like Dr Bonner's castile soap. You can add something like garlic to repell rabbits and deer also. thoroughly cover each leaf top and bottom, repeat by-weekly. If your water is exceptionally hard it could clog the applicator and is not as effective. Its tedious. I am doing this for our newly planted 14 fruit trees. took me a while to understand the frog comments. I really really like the little critters which are cute and really helpful for garden pests. I don't know if they like aphids though....I also really love a french accent....so sexy and mysterious. To promote peace everywhere start at home and with your neighbors.....internet included. Respect is what everyone wants and deserves. First Nation people consider frogs have the gift of water and rain they are also pollution detectors. rain is a purifier. All great things for gardeners.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (May 29, 2009)

Roberta-mos said:


> like Dr Bonner's castile soap.



No you did not!!!!

Have you ever actually taken the time to read the label????

It reads like something Jim Jones or Heavens Gate would have written.

Sicko's!


----------

